# Newbie trash pick



## skins247 (Nov 7, 2021)

First day, first post....first attempt at a restore, or atleast a great improvement....to this bike....Guy had this Astro Flite and a Rollsfast Aerolight out front of his house for free (moving)....I have been wanting to "attempt" to restore a bike for a long time. I realize this Astro may be a little far gone, but I will see what I can do. I have already learned quite a bit from this forum in the past 24 hours as well as another I registered for. I appreciate any help and or advice. I did do some research here on the years, serial number etc. I'd like to post that number here as well for input....Thanks again


----------



## Lonestar (Nov 7, 2021)

Welcome to the CABE 😎


----------



## skins247 (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank you, here is the ser#


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Nov 7, 2021)

The girls red Murray-built middleweight bike looks in fair condition except for the repaint, (which may have preserved the original paint?).

The rest also looks fairly complete, except perhaps a better saddle seat, replacement grips and a non-functional rear rack carrier removed.

Welcome to the CABE! 

Sometimes one can find *tank*-*lights* for bikes like that, if one wants to get fancy.


----------



## skins247 (Nov 7, 2021)

Thank you...looks like they sanded a lot of the original finish off and painted right over it towards the front of the bike....Just gonna get my feet wet on this one and do a budget improvement...all advice and help welcome, thank you again


----------



## skins247 (Nov 8, 2021)

Slow and steady.....


----------



## Sven (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome to the CABE. 
The only advice I can give you is don't rush. Believe me, I have ef'd up a few things rushing a project.


----------



## skins247 (Nov 12, 2021)

Sven said:


> Welcome to the CABE.
> The only advice I can give you is don't rush. Believe me, I have ef'd up a few things rushing a project.



Yeah, I definitely started leaning that way....took a step back and thought about the final results...slowed down a bit, thanks


----------



## SoBayRon (Nov 12, 2021)

@Sven is spot on about taking your time. After all there’s no deadline here. Enjoy the process!
Welcome, looks like a fun project.


----------



## vincev (Nov 12, 2021)

Welcome to the CABE !Here. a little tip. Take pictures with your phone when taking apart anything you are not familiar with


----------

